# Pictures in Picture Album!! CLICK Album Link on Top of Page



## horseUSA (Nov 2, 2003)

Please click Album link on top.


----------



## T-6 (May 31, 2009)

Hi.
I was looking for the "Album" which used to exist on the old site and couldn't find it. Then I found this post but tell me, please: What "Album Link"? On top of what? Where?
Or have I suddenly been been rendered blind?
Thanks,
T-6


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2009)

The only album link I know of up there, is the *Pictures Albums* link found in the *Community* pulldown.

But when I click it, it lands me on an empty page and asks me to create a personal album, which I have one started, but have no idea where it went... 

(I hate it when I lose stuff) 

** wait a second** I just looked at the freakin' date...as old as Horse's post is, the album issue still applies...


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2009)

It is still around, there just isn't a link.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/news/complete-server-maintenance-05-11-09-a-18472.html#post496988

Link to Picture Album  Main Index - Warbird Photo Album


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

Ah snap!!! 

I did not even look at the date on the thread!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2009)

I found the album a few times in a search, but having the link sure saves time! 

Thanks, Gnomey!

(by the way, no complaints on Horse's part...man's doin' a hellova job getting this place squared away)


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2009)

Yeah it is really old but it still has a valid point since the upgrade, which David is no doubt going to fix.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 31, 2009)

Thanks I didn't even realize that section existed. 
I bookmarked the page for now until the link is updated.


Wheelsup


----------



## Blackice (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys, new here but and wanted to say that this is a great looking site. I love the slide show banner, very nice. The navigation in the forums is easy and the clean look it easy on the eyes. I look forward to reading through the huge wealth of information that this site has to offer. 

But I have to say that the photo post section of this site is near impossible to find, and very under utilized..... Why not put a link up on the header ? Or make a link in the forums ? I think you guys have a great photo section, it should be feature, not hidden. 

Keep up the great work


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

See the announcement at the top of every forum page. It has everything you need to know (just re-updated it as it expired at the end of last year). The link is also in this thread but the announcement is easier to find and will direct you to the album.


----------

